# Acer Laptop won't charge



## JackOddy

Hey there,
I have an Acer Aspire 5720 that I bought a couple of years ago now. It's gotten to the point where it will not charge at all. I have tried plugging in the charger in multiple sockets and the same still happens, it just refuses to charge anythying. The first signs of this problem was where a few months ago, it started to turn off the charging, even though it was still plugged in.

 I had to keep putting the end of the charger at different positons in the computer to make it charge. Sometimes I even had to put my hand there to push it down so it will charge. However, when I plug the charger into the socket, the green light is glowing on the charger pack, which means power is still running in it. Now, it won't even charge, I have had a look online and people are saying it may be the battery, but others say it may be the DC Jack. I just want to know if anyone has anything to explain this problem to me please so I know what to get fixed. An answer provided A.S.A.P would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## megademon

Buddy of mine had the same problem. He'd had to put the charger in a certain angle to make it charge and he couldn't move from that position. He fixed this problem by replacing the power adapter cord.


----------



## bkribbs

What this most likely is, is that the power port on the motherboard has started to come loose. This happened to my old laptop. The only thing you can really do is have a professional solder a new one on, or get a new motherboard for your laptop, which will most likely run around 100 US dollars.


----------



## JackOddy

So whta do you think the best option is? I am considering in getting, firstly, a new adaptor cord, and then possibly a new battery, a lot of people say it is the adaptor cord and some say it may be battery defection.  The thing is, is that my acer laptois fairly old now and has been through some troublesome times. It still works like a steam engine with all the software, I think it may be just wear and tear. Thanks heaps guys.


----------



## bkribbs

JackOddy said:


> So whta do you think the best option is? I am considering in getting, firstly, a new adaptor cord, and then possibly a new battery, a lot of people say it is the adaptor cord and some say it may be battery defection.  The thing is, is that my acer laptois fairly old now and has been through some troublesome times. It still works like a steam engine with all the software, I think it may be just wear and tear. Thanks heaps guys.



Ok, don't buy that yet. When you plug the cord into the laptop, does it seem to wiggle around? And you have to get it exactly right for it to charge?


----------



## JackOddy

Yes it does. I do have to do that. Guys, I've just found out from just looking at the charger that there is a small breakage in the actual wire. The plastic covering the wire has broken and parts of the metal of the actual wire have also partly broken or have been snapped. Sorry for this late discovery but I did this thorough checking only a few days ago. I do think it is the AC Adaptor now that this problem has been found.


----------



## bkribbs

Well, if the cord is frayed or damaged in any way, you should replace it. However, after you get it, depending on where the cut is, I would think there is still a good chance the power port would be bad.


----------



## JackOddy

Yes, well, the cord is damaged on the section of wire that connects to the laptop. So, you obviously have the one half which plugs into the socket, then you have the charger pack, then you have the other half which goes into the PC That's the bit that's damaged. So power is going all the way through the pack, until it reaches that breakage point, just before it gets to the computer. I just took a quick look at the damaged in more detail and their is actually more breakage then I expected. There is quite some significant damage to the actual wire. I don't what type of force was required to do it, but it must a pretty strong one. 
Thanks.


----------



## bkribbs

JackOddy said:


> Yes, well, the cord is damaged on the section of wire that connects to the laptop. So, you obviously have the one half which plugs into the socket, then you have the charger pack, then you have the other half which goes into the PC That's the bit that's damaged. So power is going all the way through the pack, until it reaches that breakage point, just before it gets to the computer. I just took a quick look at the damaged in more detail and their is actually more breakage then I expected. There is quite some significant damage to the actual wire. I don't what type of force was required to do it, but it must a pretty strong one.
> Thanks.



Well then you may get lucky and just have to replace the cord. Good luck.


----------

